# Piedmont



## ron9876 (May 9, 2014)

Has anyone had any luck with bass recently--SM or LM? Renting a cabin in that general area next week and am hoping to find a few. Will be fishing from a boat. I haven't launched from the ramp on the upper end of the lake before. Any problems with launching or with security?

Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

SMB are plentiful, ( although most are short) on chartreuse or chartreuse and black minnow tipped jigs on both shorelines from the YMCA camp back to Reynolds Road area right now.


----------



## Husky Musky (May 21, 2004)

I fished last weekend, caught a lot of bass, one 19" LM, several SM, including a 2 1/2 lb., several small Muskies. Fishing was really good. Water temp was 78 degrees. I caught one small Muskie on an 1/8" buzz bait. We never catch Muskie when we fish for them with big lures, we always catch them on 1/4 oz. lures, so make sure you use a wire leader. We also had several follows of larger Muskies, up to about 36". I generally fish in the vicinity of the 4H camp.


----------



## ron9876 (May 9, 2014)

Thanks. Any input on the ramp and parking lot on the upper end of the lake.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

ron9876 said:


> Thanks. Any input on the ramp and parking lot on the upper end of the lake.


Ive never had an issue with launching or security at Reynolds. That being said, it is a bit more isolated than the marina launch. Parking can be a pain if its a busy weekend, but the same goes for the main ramp as well.
If you are fishing that end of the lake, launching there will save you a long boat ride from the marina.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Phish_4_Bass said:


> Ive never had an issue with launching or security at Reynolds. That being said, it is a bit more isolated than the marina launch. Parking can be a pain if its a busy weekend, but the same goes for the main ramp as well.
> If you are fishing that end of the lake, launching there will save you a long boat ride from the marina.


Same here. I've heard some stories about a few problems but never had or seen any myself. Will save you a lot of time though....


----------



## ron9876 (May 9, 2014)

Thanks again.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Hatchetman said:


> Same here. I've heard some stories about a few problems but never had or seen any myself. Will save you a lot of time though....


Thieves will hit whenever they can. They're an opportunistic bunch. I try not to leave any low hanging fruit for them (nothing in truck bed, nothing worth taking laying inside the truck).. If I launch at Reynolds, I *try* to be out of the water by sunset.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Motion activated rear and front view cameras are getting cheaper. Also GPS tracking devices are getting smaller.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Never had a problem at Reynolds either, but threads like this is kind of an invitation, eh?


----------



## ron9876 (May 9, 2014)

Good point TClark. But a few minutes on the internet will also tell the tale for those that are so inclined.

Fished hard for five days. The fish won. Caught a few each time out but not what i was expecting. Not sure what the problem was. Probably just not very good at fishing although I really enjoy it and have been at it for many years--but only a few years up north. Thanks for the input.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Piedmont is a very beautiful lake AND a very stingy lake as well. It's our home lake and we never go expecting a keeper eye, bass or crappie. It's close, so that's where we go.

Catfish is another story...easily caught all over the lake.

One thing is for sure though. Some monsters lurk in them waters!


----------

